

Primary residence address as a service? - jes

Does anyone know of a primary-residence-address-as-a-service kind of offering?<p>I need an address for a primary residence, but I don&#x27;t have a fixed address these days.<p>For example, my credit card is looking for a primary residence address that isn&#x27;t a post office box. But since I&#x27;m mobile and without a fixed address, I don&#x27;t have a valid answer for them.<p>Thoughts?
======
greenyoda
If you gave your credit card company an address that you say is your primary
address but isn't, you'd be committing fraud. This might never be caught under
normal circumstances, but if you ever defaulted on your credit card debt and
they were unable to collect, you could be hit with criminal charges - the
money you got from them wouldn't be a debt anymore, it would be stolen money
obtained through fraud. (The credit card company might consider people without
permanent addresses to be high-risk, and not normally extend credit to them.)

Also, the state or country that the address was in might come after you for
unpaid personal or corporate taxes.

------
phantom_oracle
The service you are looking for is offered by corporate office rental
companies.

If you are a nomad currently, you should ask fellow nomads among that
community for different providers they know of and what their experience/s
have been.

(you'll normally need a business, etc. to rent a virtual office and well...
it's quite a process but probably worthwhile if you don't live anywhere for
more than a few months)

------
jes
Maybe this should just be a sub-category on Airbnb?

